# baby mice with hairloss on face



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

3 of our 6 baby mice (about 4 weeks old) have lost all the hair on their face in the last couple of days (they were fine when i cleaned them out 2 days ago). There are no other bald patches, no scabs, and they are otherwise healthy. They look like wombles.

What is it, and what should we do?

(I cant attach a picture at the moment because I am told, "Sorry, the board attachment quota has been reached."


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Is their hairloss on the arms? Like they have sleeves?
It could be the hairless gene or something at work.


----------



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

No just on the face (snout). they had hairy faces a few days ago.

i will try and attach a photo...

No, still can't manage it.

Is there a gallery I can upload to?


----------



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

There you go. Kinda cute but what is it?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

That, I believe, is the beginning of it becoming hairless.

Have a look at this link :
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=10582&hilit=hairless


----------



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

Yikes! Yes they do look just like those poor critters. So, it's "normal" then.

I wonder if the pet shop will take them now? Or are they worth keeping?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Yep, it's normal. Nothing to worry about.

It's up to you what you do with them, personally I love them - the gene isn't available in NZ.


----------



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

Next time you are in Melbourne, let me know!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are pretty rare...mouse breeders tend to freak over them, but I am not sure the average joe wants them as pets? Hmm!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I get quite a few people around here wanting hairless mice as pets. People like "unique" animals, even if they're ugly by most people's standards(I think they're endearing  ).

If you're not wanting to keep them for yourself then I highly suggest passing them in to another breeder(s) to work with versus taking them to a pet store. It would be a shame for them to be lost to the mouse fancy in Australia.  Especially since you guys don't have many variations to work with as it is!


----------



## virtualalex (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes I would like them to go to someone who appreciates them. I will see if I can find an interested breeder. Thanks everyone!


----------

